# John Williams' "Asteroid Field" Score Sheet (?)



## Tobias A. Ratka (Dec 25, 2018)

Hey everyone! I am going to score a Star Wars fan film soon and wanted to improve my understanding of John Williams' style and compositional technique. 

Does anybody know, where or if I can get a score sheet of "Asteroid Field", a track from "Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back"?


If there is no such thing available for public, I'll keep doing everything by ear as always. But sometimes, the background string runs are very hard to hear so a sheet would definitely help!


----------



## ed buller (Dec 25, 2018)

pm me

e


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 25, 2019)

Is your understanding of JW’s style & compositional techniques complete? Can we hear the piece pls?


----------



## Henu (Apr 25, 2019)

toomanynotes said:


> Is your understanding of JW’s style & compositional techniques complete?



Please define "complete" for the rest of us incapable mortals.


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 25, 2019)

Henu said:


> Please define "complete" for the rest of us incapable mortals.


I was hoping to ‘hear’ it!


----------

